
Ask HN: Which websites do you use to explain your open source project? - msrshahrukh
I am interested in knowing which websites or tools are commonly used by the open source developers to explain their open source projects apart from GitHub pages?<p>Or if someone wants to explain a piece of code where do they usually write about it?<p>If you are given a chance to build such a platform what would be it like?
======
rootshelled
TL;DR: Some way of generating an manual alongside the normal docs of exposed
functions (API bindings).

Depends on the project and what is needed, generally a README.md for the big
picture and an /docs for the generated API docs, hosted on github pages &
friends or an webserver hooked up to the CI.

Which is often enough for coders but we also have a lua-jit running on top of
the C++ where we have a plugin/module system where people can create extra
functionality but some of those are rather new to code. I've written the API
docs in LDoc (the only functional lua doc generator that works with the same
version as lua-jit's lua version) but there currently isn't a nice way to
implement a more of an manual which would solve a lot of redundant questions.

~~~
msrshahrukh
Thanks for your opinion. I am working on a platform which will allow
developers to do the same. It will be a place where people will be able to
explain their open source projects/code.

